# Some quick gear tips and tricks



## FishNerd

First off, I'm no expert. Not even that great of a fisherman, honestly, and I'm still young (just shy of 30) so I don't have the same knowledge that the ol' timers have. But I'm a bit of a gear junkie, as well as on a budget most of the time, so I'm always looking for little tips and tricks to help myself out. Here's a couple I've discovered on my own that I haven't yet heard from anyone else - I'm sure some of you already know some of these, this is for the ones that don't.

- If you use two-piece rods, keeping them together has always been a PIA, especially when you toss them in the trunk or truck bed. I used to use large rubber bands, but exposure to sunlight weakens them quickly and they can melt to your rods. Last year I was getting some wire nuts in the Electrical section at Walmart and saw [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Velcro-Reusable-Self-Gripping-Inches-90924/dp/B000F5K82A"]Amazon.com: Velcro Reusable Self-Gripping Ties, 0.5 Inches x 8 Inches, Black/Gray, 50 Ties per Pack (90924): Office [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41vOifdE5WL[/ame]. There's 50 in a roll and I think I paid $6. They're soft so they don't scratch or stick to your rods, and since you get 50 in a roll, if you lose them they're easy to replace.

- When fishing chicken livers or other nasties for catfish, I've tried treble hooks (that don't seem to work), squares cut from nylon stocking (which are impossible to get off the hook), and squares of mesh from fruit bags (which doesn't stay on the hook). The best middle ground I've found is to go to a dollar store (like Dollar Tree) and buy a cheap mesh laundry bag, especially if they have it in red. The mesh is easier to remove from your hook than nylon stocking.

- Most of you probably know that the fishing tools you see at Cabela's, Walmart, etc are severely marked up versions of cheap Chinese crap that you can buy in the hardware isle for half price. This also holds true for the expensive digital scales. I found this [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Screen-Handing-Weighing-Calculator/dp/B007ELKZ9Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1395852914&sr=8-2&keywords=digital+50kg+scale+calculator"]Amazon.com: 7 In 1 50Kg x 20g Digital LCD Screen Fish Hook Handing Weighing Scale With Calculator CAL-02: Everything [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51bpDdJS1mL[/ame] on Amazon two years ago. It's small, displays time and temperature, weight (up to 110lbs), has a pouch and a tape measurer, and it's accurate. And it's only $12.

-Speaking of weighing fish, the best thing I've found to weigh a fish in is a large plastic shopping/grocery bag or kitchen trash bag. It weighs nothing and won't tangle a fish up like a net will.

- I always save the little plastic compartmented boxes that screws and nails come in when I need to buy a cheap set from the dollar store. If you're not storing soft baits in them they usually take up less space in your tackle box/bag.

- Speaking of tackle containers, I never use a tackle box. I find that you can cram more stuff into a bag and carry it better than in a hard-sided box. I also have never bought a dedicated tackle bag (one made specifically for fishing); instead I just repurpose an old backpack, tool bag, or what ever (I even used an old Army gas mask bag once). As long as it has lots of pockets and you have compartmented boxes that fit, you're good to go. Several years ago when I was in college, I had bought a "sling bag", a backpack with one strap made for carrying a large camera and other gear for a trip to NYC. I used it maybe twice after that then stuck it in a closet and forgot about it. I found it over the winter and decided it would make a good fishing bag. It has rearrangeable compartments, is water resistant, and holds all of my tackle well. It even has a strap on the outside made for a tripod that holds a couple of rods well.

- I keep one of those insulated cooler bags from Aldi in my car incase I get into a mess of fish and decide to take some home.

- If I rig my poles at home before heading to the lake/river, I'll put a little bit of painters masking tape over any hooks so I don't end up catching the seat of my car/getting poles tangled up together.

- On push-button spin casters, tie a pop/beer can tab to your line and reel it in before putting it away.

That's all I got for nowfeel free to add your own tips or take issue with any of mine. They've worked for me and I hope they work for you!


----------



## rkierner

I love hacks like these. I'll try to think of a few I've picked up. Thanks!


----------



## DMinn Angler

I love the plastic grocery bag idea for weighing the fish...but does it put the fish in danger if you are releasing...it may take the protective slime off...no?


----------



## FishNerd

Not if you wet the bag a little first. I feel like a nylon net does more damage than a plastic bag would. The bag is smooth and theres less friction to remove slime. That being said, something like catfish wouldnt work too well...they're too slimy and hard to get in and out of the bag (I've tried). Another option is to use one of those soft non-woven stuff sacks (another dollar store buy). Get it wet before you weigh the fish in it. And weigh it by itself wet, so you know how much to subtract from your total weight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FAB

All good stuff, thanks. I'm and old dog but never to old to learn a new trick.


----------



## Jayhat

I have found that the multi compartment make up carriers the come with luggage sets are great for holding tackle. I have one for each type of fishing I do. One for cats, one for bass, etc.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EStrong

.


----------



## Perez1

That scale is now $5 just so everyone knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Ron418

A fanny pack will work great for mini boxes a few tools. It also gives the sons something to give me a hard time about.


----------



## tmitchell91

FishNerd said:


> - When fishing chicken livers or other nasties for catfish, I've tried treble hooks (that don't seem to work), squares cut from nylon stocking (which are impossible to get off the hook), and squares of mesh from fruit bags (which doesn't stay on the hook). The best middle ground I've found is to go to a dollar store (like Dollar Tree) and buy a cheap mesh laundry bag, especially if they have it in red. The mesh is easier to remove from your hook than nylon stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> This works awesome....Thanks for the tip
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. A

I like "fishing hacks" like these.

1) plastics weights- I am amazed at how expensive terminal tackle can be, especially the small stuff. For plastics I use finishing nails. I just cut the heads off with a pair of dikes; and at several lengths/weights. 

2) I use the spool and spool shaft out of a broken baitcaster in a drill to aid in stripping and re-string reels. With a piece of double sided tape you can attach an old line spool to save line as well. (Just remember to mark it accordingly)

3) Dental Floss/old braid- use it to strengthen load bearing seams on bags straps, belt loops, etc. It is amazing how much it helps! Just sew it in like thread.


----------



## meats52

tmitchell91 said:


> FishNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> - When fishing chicken livers or other nasties for catfish, I've tried treble hooks (that don't seem to work), squares cut from nylon stocking (which are impossible to get off the hook), and squares of mesh from fruit bags (which doesn't stay on the hook). The best middle ground I've found is to go to a dollar store (like Dollar Tree) and buy a cheap mesh laundry bag, especially if they have it in red. The mesh is easier to remove from your hook than nylon stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> This works awesome....Thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> You can also get mesh material at Pat Catans craft store in warren. They have different sizes and colors. I use this for tying up egg sacs for steelhead and salmon fishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyR

Great ideas, I've been using the velcro straps for a couple years now.


----------



## tmitchell91

Instead of buying the flat plastic case for fishing lures and stuff in the fishing isle go look in the craft section i got box twic the size for only 3 dollars i have 2 of them in my fishing backpack. I also bought a penicl box from the back to school section and i use that for my lighters for my lanterns and my stringer (12ft stringer) I have anoter one that i use for my 2"-2 1/2 " bobbers they are on sale for .75 cents at walmart and are cheap to replace. I have found out that a backpack is truely your best freind if you do alot of shorefishing its easier than carrying everything espically if you have a propane lantern in one hand the melts everything lol.


----------



## tehsavage

thanks for sharing your tricks OP, heres some of mine, no idea if they have been mentioned on here.



I Always use a back pack for river fishing. If your wading and need to re-rig i spin my back pack around and wear it backwards and use it as a work station. Cuts down on walking back to shore. 

I use a foam pool noodle cut down to a foot long with a line of tack nails to hold all of my snelled leader hooks . Hook the loop on the line to the tack nail wrap the line around and stab the hook in. Easier than the packages.

Put a wine cork in your lure box to soak up moisture and prevent rust on your hooks.

All i got!


----------

